# Big White - Any Good?



## Lewis (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi guys,

Being from the UK I have only snowboarded in the Alps and after a mixed week weather wise this year, I am contemplating making the journey to North America to get some better snow, less conjested groomers and a more snowboarder friendly environment. 

I prefer "ski in/ski out" resorts which (from my limited research) appear to be few and far between in North America. 

I came across Big White as one of these types of resorts and wondered if anyone had been there and if they thought it was any good? 

It would be a bit of a trek as it is another hour flight from Calgary but if it was really good I would be willing to sacrefice for the experience! 

Thanks in advance guys,

Lewis


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

Lewis, what do you mean by "ski in/ski out"? 

If it is having lodging a few meters/yards (typically ~50) from lifts, there are several resorts in the US (half a dozen come to mind in Colorado alone, not to mention the US and Canada) that qualify. At day's end typically you ride to your doorstep. At first chair you may have to skate or walk those few yards to the lift line.

If you mean lodging somewhere up the slope where you strap in and ride _down _to the lift, then at day's end, you ride right to your doorstep... there are several of these also. Gotta pick the right location/lodge to rent. I'll leave it to the folks with more experience in such accommodations to identify the resorts.


----------



## Lewis (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks for the clarification David.

I suppose what I meant is a resort where you don't have to sit on a bus or take a long lift ride to get to the slopes. 

but yeah - my knowledge of resorts is pretty poor generally (I have only ever been to the same place in the French Alps) and was hoping the knowledge from you guys would give me the information to make a solid choice for my next snowboarding holiday.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

idk based on personal experience...but from friends and daughter...they all say its relatively flat and lifeless...kind of meh cruising around


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

Lewis said:


> Thanks for the clarification David.
> 
> I suppose what I meant is *a resort where you don't have to sit on a bus or take a long lift ride* to get to the slopes.
> 
> but yeah - my knowledge of resorts is pretty poor generally (I have only ever been to the same place in the French Alps) and was hoping the knowledge from you guys would give me the information to make a solid choice for my next snowboarding holiday.


Okay, then assume ski in/ski out by default. Choose a resort based on other factors (terrain, scenery, whatever :shrug first. Let the folk on this forum who ride there advise you on where to stay... or not (there are a few resorts around that cater to locals, little to no slope-side accommodations).


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

North America is huge, you may want to think about a few more factors to help narrow things down. Such as, east, rockies, west coast. Locality to an airport etc. Want, don't want a car, etc.


----------



## Lewis (Jan 18, 2015)

Yeah good point F00bar.

to be honest I'm pretty open.

I wouldn't want to rent a car so I would like things pretty close together.

Other than that I'm really into carving groomers at the moment with a bit of offpiste pow for fun, as I am a low intermediate. 

I would just like somewhere nice which isn't busy and has some decent wide runs to bomb down with having to watch my back all the time. 

Not too fussed about it having lots of night life. Just good restarants and nice people is all I need.

Thanks for your thoughts,

Lewis


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

Every part of BC has its pros and cons - it just depends on what you're looking for 

Big White gets lots of good snow and is probably best for trees / glades. It does tend to suffer with low visibility and doesn't have a lot of steep / gnarly terrain and / or backcountry (although it does have the Cliff and some side-country off the East Peak). Weekends are a little busier, but nothing compared to some of the 'bigger' resorts. Midweek is practically empty. 

It is pretty huge so in a week, you won't get bored. It has a decent village with lots of bars / restaurants / grocery etc. You can get a shuttle from the Kelowna airport to the village, so you wouldn't need a car while you're there. Most places within the village allow you to walk out the door, strap-in and ride to the lift. 

If you're interested, you could also do a day or two at Silver Star which is aprox. 1.5 hours from Big White. Transportation might be difficult if you don't have a car though. 

I just spent last weekend there riding knee - waist deep powder in the trees. Had a blast.


----------



## Lewis (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks for the comments Kalev,

all sounds pretty much up my street apart from the lack of steep terrain and the transfer from Calgary but other than that sounds pretty cool. 

If anyone else has experiences of other resorts that are like this it would be awesome to hear from you all. 

Thanks,

Lewis


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

You cnn fly direct to kelowna from Toronto. Westjet I think. 

Big white is great for intermediates, and by design is 100 per cent ski in ski out. 

They get a lot of snow. 

As a tourist coming from far away I'd consider whistler also. 

Easily accessed from Vancouver, great village. Great terrain. A bit crowded.


----------



## Gelaxus (Jun 19, 2014)

I personally havent gone to that many resorts outside of BC, however, Big White would be a very good pick in my opinion, their ski-in ski out is awesome as the resort is not situated right a the base of the mountain but a little higher up, its a different experience that the other Ski-in and outs. Most terrain is intermediate but like other said the Cliff and the tree terrain is pretty outstanding.

As someone that lives fairly close to Whistler, if youre looking for less busy then the Alps i would recommend against going to Whistler the lines, especially weekends can get pretty insane after a good dump.


----------



## Lewis (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks for the thoughts Lamps and Galaxus.

It does sound like it could be right up my street given my experience and needs.

Some of you have said that it is more like "glades" than groomers - does it have a more "natural" offpiste/pow kind of vibe or are there plenty of groomers to tear down as well? 

It would be a significant travel time (probably 15 hours end to end compared to about six for the Alps) but it may just be worth it if I can get the freedom to progress and enjoy myself without having to look over my shoulder all the time. 

Thanks,

Lewis


----------



## Gelaxus (Jun 19, 2014)

Not sure when youre planning this trip but... this was taken a couple of days ago... Snow Ghosts

However as for the groomers, there is 50/118 groomed runs: Ski Run Grooming Report - Big White


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

^lol, do people at big white wear rurocs?


----------

